

How iPhone apps are like McDonalds hamburgers. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2010/10/18/after-a-while-you-stop-counting/

======
devmonk
"When do Apple and Apple watchers stop caring so much about how exactly how
many iPhone apps there are?"

By your example, somewhere beyond "billions and billions".

The U.S. seems to do the same thing with our deficit. It's over $13 Trillion
USD, and yet they don't put that under every government office sign.

At some point, numbers seem to get just too big to matter to people. Kind of
like Richie Rich and all of the jewels and jewelry all over his estate. It was
just there. It didn't matter.

BTW- Richie Rich is back. "The first new Richie Rich comic should hit retail
in early 2011.": <http://www.icv2.com/articles/news/18545.html>

------
ryandvm
The reason the McDonalds signs lost the "billions served" isn't because
corporate just stopped caring. McDonalds, like most successful mega
corporations, doesn't do _anything_ without numbers and studies to back it up.

What happened is the marketing message changed. No longer does McDonalds need
to prove that they are legitimate fast food vendor by telling everyone "hey -
we've sold a lot of hamburgers!". If anything, they're now trying to gloss
over the notion that they stamp out 2 million of these uninspired little blobs
every hour.

The consumer climate has changed and now "billions served" doesn't sound
nearly as impressive as "we handmade this one for you".

